
New aircraft display blends infrared video with CGI terrain in real-time - yock
http://www.flyingmag.com/avionics-gear/oem-avionics/evs-and-svs-future-your-pfd?page=0,0
======
yock
Headline changed because the original was a TLA nightmare.

